
Ask HN: Advice for students about to graduate? - md2020
I&#x27;m one semester away from graduating with my BS in Computer Science. Seeing threads on here talking about folks getting laid off and companies starting to freeze hiring has me somewhat scared for my future job prospects. It looks like I will be graduating into a recession. Many of my peers are having their internships for this summer canceled, further hurting their chances by taking away an opportunity to gain experience and make themselves more marketable to employers. So HN, what is your advice to the thousands of students now in this situation? If you graduated into a recession, how was it then and how are you doing now? What would you have done differently?
======
sharemywin
I would get a masters degree in AI or data analysis. or an MBA.

